# Manual Trans m32



## datman7890 (May 7, 2012)

Just brought my car in to have the transmission replaced under warranty and was told its under national backorder with no ETA. Anybody else on here in the same situation and have a ETA?

Hopefully this one will be better then the last one. Never had such a poor shifting manual trans.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Gen 1? Shouldn't be on backorder, but quite a few have had them replaced. Mine was. Seem to be all kinds of bearing issues with them (mine was input shaft, but gear shaft bearing whine is not uncommon at all either)


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I replaced my manual trans fluid in my Getrag M32 MR5 for my '14 1LT (non-eco) manual trans. I changed it at about 7,500 miles with Amsoil synchromesh and haven't had too many problems with it since. I still get a 1-2 grind occasionally (maybe 5-6 times per year) but not enough to cause concern. I ground going from 1-2 probably 15 times in the first 7,500 miles. Crappy stock trans fluid under-filled from the factory.

What year and trim level is your Cruze? How many miles does it have?

PS: I agree this is the worst manual I've ever driven. Still beats the best auto I've ever driven though.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Dealer replaced mine due to a bad bearing. Had to wait about 3 weeks until they could find a reman tranny. Didn't really care as I had a loaner.


----------



## datman7890 (May 7, 2012)

Its had 2.5 quarts of sychromesh in it since like 20k miles. Still lost the bearings and found it made shifting into 1st horrible when below 0 degrees outside. I had pretty good whine in 3-4 and a very loud whine decelerating in 2nd. It now has 85k on it and the noise started probably around 40k miles. The dealer had done a bunch of other work to the car next day under warranty but said they have no ETA on receiving a transmission. On the plus side they are not going to charge me any labor to install a clutch set. 

Car is a 2012 LT

3 weeks wouldn't be so bad, hopefully wont be much longer then that.


----------

